# Watching the lunar eclipse - anyone else?



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

It's very cool. It makes me think about ancient cultures and what they would have (and did) think of these special events. Pretty amazing, really! 

I think there are three planets surrounding it (the moon) as well, right now. Reminds me (for the second time in a few days) of the movie _Dark Crystal_.

Something must be up in the universe this week. Too many odd coincidences going on...it's starting to freak me out a little bit.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2008)

The moon is _exceptionally_ cool...we have a beautiful clear night here to observe it by...definitely a tad spooky..


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2008)

Were having fast moving patchy clouds, but we're getting some good views.


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 20, 2008)

very cool....nice clear night here, so it is very visible


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 20, 2008)

It is so cool!!!

Ramon


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been enjoying it from my window and sketching stages for later reference...


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2008)

Good night for blowing up a satellite to flex our national muscles too.  Errrr, I mean to protect an ocean full of helpless creatures from falling debris and fuel. 

-Ernie


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2008)

It was very cool. I enjoy a chance to go out and howl at the moon! Even better when there is an eclipse.


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2008)

Ernie, no kidding. 

George - Why does that not surprise me? LOL!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2008)

it was too cold for me last night to go out and watch....the fireplace was going full blast.


----------



## cdub (Feb 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> I think there are three planets surrounding it (the moon) as well, right now.



News article said that Saturn was on one side of the moon and during the full eclipse the rings of Saturn could be visible with a telescope. Anyone see the rings?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

It was too cloudy in NJ last night to see any rings but the eclipse was cool. I thought there was something about the planetary alignment spelling the end of the earth or something...


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 21, 2008)

Saw it last night with my gf. it was cool; first time seeing one.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 21, 2008)

We had single digit temperatures, which meant clear skies. I was driving home from work, it was interesting to see the changes in a 70 minute drive!


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

Sky got to cloudy about 1/2 way through


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 21, 2008)

It actually got perfectly clear for the peak of the eclipse....could also see Saturn and Regius. Checked out Saturn with binoculars...not strong enough to see the rings, but enough to give it a rather cross-shaped appearance.....Eric


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 26, 2008)

My admittedly expressionistic response to the whole thing:

http://www.streetmorrisart.com/almosteclipse.html


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2008)

Very neat Robin!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------

